# Oasis hydronic diesel heat



## Rams (Oct 17, 2015)

New RV owner. Any tips on operating oasis heat would be appreciated.


----------



## vanole (Oct 28, 2015)

Last month FMCA Mag had an article on it.  I had a website bookmarked really well written by a gent who posts on another forum.  I've used that as my gold standard in maintaining my system.  Unfortunately when I migrated to this "confuser" I lost it.  I may have a copy of it in the motorhome I will check on it tomorrow.


----------

